# Issue using Iris



## GunnerOnASpooky (Jul 8, 2011)

I installed Iris, a Siri clone, to mess around with a bit, but I cannot install the TTS library extended. When I try it tells me advice is not compatible. Running Liquid GB 3.2...I have used it on other rooted phones and had no issues. Any idea why TTS would show as not compatible?


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

did you change your lcd density to anything other than 240?


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I believe it is a problem with AOSP, sense Rome work fine

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I believe it is a problem with AOSP, sense Rome work fine
> 
> Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


shouldnt be, iris worked fine for me on liquid 3.2 and shed 1.3


----------



## GunnerOnASpooky (Jul 8, 2011)

I haven't changed density, but I'll check it and see what its at

Edit: density is set to 240, I have modded build.prop for windowsmgr and vmheap


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

theMichael said:


> shouldnt be, iris worked fine for me on liquid 3.2 and shed 1.3


I haven't got it to work on Tshed v1.1 v1.2 v1.3, or Liquid 3.2

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Install Google voice search from market and try again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnerOnASpooky (Jul 8, 2011)

Its already installed

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Same here I'm on lgb 3.2 and Google voice search wont work. Maybe its an aosp thing ?.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Weird it seems to work one second and not the next. Even un and re installed it. Intermittent.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Try skyvi. I'm impressed more and more everytime I use it. She's just not that good at math;-)

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------

